
Gmail Adds Multiple Inboxes - naish
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/new-in-labs-multiple-inboxes.html
======
amix
It's kind of inspiring that they keep innovating or at least try to innovate
with such an old product. I wonder how many engineers they have working on
Gmail, does anybody know this?

~~~
sgk284
I used to work on Google Translator, and the GMail team was very close in
proximity to us. It's more than 10 engineers but probably less than 30...
can't give you an actual count. But I do remember a whole bunch of them
crazies running around trying to get us to be in their videos that they record
(I'm not sure how many they've released, but I'm sure you've seen the one with
the traveling envelope).

~~~
jonknee
Amazing what small teams can do. Digg has more engineers than Gmail...

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Off-topic, but seriously, what the fuck is digg doing with all their people
and money? They've got a huge team and every time I venture over there,
everything looks pretty much the same. Do they realize that digg is a sinking
ship and they're all building lifeboats?

~~~
jonknee
Wasting other people's money.

------
enomar
I personally have no interest in multiple inboxes. It's great that my gmail UX
doesn't have to change for others to get this feature. Too often, products
make everyone suffer in order to provide a feature that 10% of the users "must
have". I only hope they can do the same thing to appease the people that
"can't live" without folders.

~~~
bmj
I agree. I turned the feature on, but discovered I didn't really need it, and
that it cluttered the screen.

~~~
beingfamous
I turned the feature on, then realized I need more than a handful of personal
emails (not newsletters) to actually justify its use.

------
CalmQuiet
Most importantly, their filtering, labeling, and displaying options make a
_huge_ improvement on the bane of my internet life: email overload. Finally
hundreds of emails a day are approaching manageable. Yes: thank you for
continuing development on gmail.

------
mattmaroon
Or you could just add folders like everyone has asked you to since you
launched the service, then display the tree like Outlook does for easy
browsing while not removing the reading pane. Just a thought.

